# Österreich - Beste Bikeregion mit Singletrails gesucht



## Norts (17. Juli 2013)

Ich fange an unseren spontanen Sommerurlaub im August zu planen. Ziel soll Österreich sein. Habt ihr Tipps? Wir sind mit offiziell veröffentlichen Touren schon einige male auf die Nase gefallen, da es oft nur auf Forststrasse runter ging. Deshalb: Habt ihr Gps Daten von wirklich traumhaften Touren? Oder gibt es eine Quelle an Touren, der man vertrauen kann?

Hier unsere Ideen:
Tagestouren mit möglichst hohem Singletrail-Anteil, bis 800 Höhenmeter/Tag, gerne Flowtrails. Bis S2. Gerne Lifte. Können auch längere Touren sein, als Mehrtagestouren mit Zwischenübernachtungen. 
Vielleicht 2 Regionen und jeweils 1 Woche? Nur welche? Zillertal? 

Ich bin über jede Info dankbar, da ich mich dort gar nicht auskenne.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht die Woche teilen? Erst 3-4 Tage Ischgl mit Schwerpunkt lifteln, ist zwar landschaftlich nicht so toll weil Skigebiet, dafür gibt´s gute Trails und dann noch 4 Tage Nauders (auch dort kann man lifteln, ist aber nicht so verschandelt). Auch dort hat es super Trails, z.B. die Abfahrt von der Plamort oder Grünsee / Schwarzsee, Abfahrt ins Inntal etc. als Abschluss bietet sich dann an, durch´s Val d´Uina als 2-Tagestour zu fahren mit Übernachtung auf der Sesvenna-Hütte.

Oder alternativ ins Val Müstair. Trailtechnisch noch viiiel besser, jedoch ohne Lifte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Nauders ist ein guter Tipp wie Pfadfinderin anführt.
Ein anderer Tourentipp mit mehr Kilometer und Höhenmeter.
Landschaftlich was sehr schönes und empfehlenswert.

Nauders - Martina - Scuol - S-Charl - Pass Constains - Ofenpass - Alp Bufflora (Übernachtung) Jufplaun - Passo Gallo - Lago die Fraele - Passo di Fraele - Val Mora - Sta. Maria - und Retuor nach Nauders über den Reschensee!


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Juli 2013)

Servus!
Also es gibt doch einiges in Österreich. Stellt man sich die Frage, welche Bilder man von seinem perfekten Urlaub im Kopf hat. Wer absoult nur biken will und Aufstiegshilfen benötigt, hat's in Ischgl oder in Saalbach gut. Wer auch ab und zu einen See haben will, wird dort nicht hin fahren, sondern wo anders. Da bietet sich z.B. Kirchberg oder das vorder Alpbachtal mit den Reintalerseen. Wer überhaupt ein bisserl ein Landschaftsfreak ist, wird Zugspitz oder Slazkammergut fahren. Die haben dort wunderschöne Landschaften. Hallstatt ist für mich einer der schönsten Orte überhaupt.

- Ischgl ist touristisch sicher gewaltig und bietet gute Bikemöglichkeiten, ist aber auf der anderen Seite Landschaftlich gewaltig verschandelt. Zumindest dort wo man als normaler Biker so hin kommt. ... und für gewöhnlich wird in Ischgl im Sommer viel gebaut. Das kann das Urlaubserlebnis doch ein bisserl eintrüben. Wenn ich in die Gegend fahren würde, dann eher ein paar Kilometer weiter: Galtür.

- Zugspitzarena bietet viel. Ich war dort erst einmal, hat mich aber total überzeugt. Landschaftlich: Wow.

- Kirchberg/Westendorf hat ein einige gute Spot's. Wenn man nicht mitten in die großen Schigebiete rein knallt, gibt's auch landschaftlich viel her.

- Das vordere Zillertal bzw. das vordere Alpbachtal. Auch hier gilt: Wer die größeren Schigebiete vermeidet hat ein tolles Naturerlebnis. Wer z.B. in Straß oder in Reith bleibt kann Karwendel, Rofan, Alpbachtal und Zillertal mit nehmen.

- Saalbach / Hinterglemm / Leogang. Meiner Ansicht nach biketechnisch eine der am besten erschlossenen Gegenden. Spielt sich halt leider auch sehr viel im Schigebiet ab.


----------



## lewis004 (18. Juli 2013)

Oder alternativ ins Val Müstair. Trailtechnisch noch viiiel besser, jedoch ohne Lifte.


----------



## GhostAMR (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

fahre bald auch in das schöne Salzkammergut. Nach Hallstatt und nach St. Wolfgang. Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach guten Touren.
Habt ihr mir ein paar Tipps zum biken und Sehenswürdigkeiten, oder was man dort unbedingt gesehen haben muss?

Gibt es in den Regionen Lifte, die man als biker benutzen kann?

Danke schonmal


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Juli 2013)

man man man, immer gleich lifte 

ötztal/sölden is heiß. war dort heuer bei der schnitzeljagd. geile trails.
sonst würd ich auch sagen saalbach hinterglemm ;-)



wolfgangsee fällt mir zum biken spontan nur 12er horn ein. is auch ein lässiger trail vorne runter. die seilbahn nimmt aber keine biker mit glaube ich? mit familie kannst dann auf den schafberg, is voll nett. ja und in hallstatt des salzbergwerk.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was alle mit Saalbach haben. Wenn man nicht lifteln will, sind die Touren nicht so toll, weil´s ab den mittleren Höhen eigentlich kaum mehr berauf fahrbare Wege gibt und man somit fast auf die Liftbenutzung angewiesen ist. Die künstlichen Wege sind zwar nett und flowig zu fahren, aber ein natürlicher Trail ist halt doch was anderes.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2013)

GhostAMR schrieb:


> Gibt es in den Regionen Lifte, die man als biker benutzen kann?


Das Näheste ist der Feuerkogel in Ebensee, von wo aus eine anspruchsvolle DH-Strecke runterführt. 

Die nächsten Dinge sind dann Leogang, Samerberg, Wagrain, Saalbach. 

Legale Trails gibt's im Salzkammergut leider fast gar nicht, dementsprechend bitte rücksichtsvoll verhalten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2013)

GhostAMR schrieb:


> ...und Sehenswürdigkeiten, oder was man dort unbedingt gesehen haben muss?


- Börni Börger (neben McDo) in Bad Ischl. Super Burger, mein liebster ist die "Heiße Sissy"
- Mammuthöhle, Rieseneishöhle, Koppenbrüllerhöhle. In letzterer ist bspw. eine Führung abseits der üblichen Wege durch die "Urwassergänge" schwer empfehlenswert: http://www.dachstein-salzkammergut.com/sommer/sportlich/hoehlen-trekking/
- Feine Klettersteige: Drachenwand (überlaufen aber sehr schön, sehr früh oder spät gehen), Katrin, Gosausee
- Happy Dragon in Bad Ischl. Chinesisches Restaurant, nicht superschön, aber das "Spatzennest mit Hühnerfleisch und Cashewnüssen" ist großartig. 

Radtour: Hoisnradalm bei Bad Ischl, verschiedene Auffahrts- und Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten (--> Google oder Tourismusinformation fragen). Oben unbedingt Kasknödel mit Kraut essen - sensationell gut! Die Nachspeisen werden gourmetartig angerichtet.

Tour bei der Ewigen Wand vorbei, bspw. vom Hütteneck kommend ist auch nett, super Ausblicke aus der Ewigen Wand, gutes Essen bei der Rathlucka-Hütte.


----------



## Norts (19. Juli 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps schonmal. Ich recherchiere darauf hin alles mÃ¶gliche. Vor allem ob ich Routen in den jeweiligen Gebieten finde, die zu mir passen. Ich glaube Saalbach muss sein. Vor allem die Big 5 interessieren mich als Einstieg.

Kennt ihr die Trails/Touren, die ich unten gefunden habe? Was sind die grossen Highlights?

Nauders: 
http://www.hotel-central.at/images/stories/pdf/bikekarte-nauders.pdf
Ist da einer der genannten Trails drauf? Ansonsten, wo kÃ¶nnte ich GPS-Daten finden? 
**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
Vinschgau (ich weiss, ist in Italien): 
Zugtrail sieht interessant aus: http://www.bike-sportreisen.de/Reis...il-Nordseitel-ca-850-hm/sid923/#Tourenaspekte

http://www.trails.de/mountainbike-spots/vinschgau/marzoneralm_tannenzapfentrail.php
http://www.trails.de/mountainbike-spots/vinschgau/sonnseitn_zugtrail.php
http://www.trails.de/mountainbike-spots/vinschgau/mortererleger.php
http://www.trails.de/mountainbike-spots/vinschgau/stmartin-sunnybenny-trail.php
http://www.trails.de/mountainbike-spots/vinschgau/goldsee_giro_tag2.php

Latsch:
http://www.moobix-content.de/gm/leasing/?cid=91&regionId=44&categoryId=1
http://www.moobix-content.de/gm/leasing/?cid=91&regionId=44&categoryId=1

Lohnt sich das Buch: Mountainbiken im Vinschgau, Thomas RÃ¶gner? oder: Guidebook Vinschgau Trailparadies von Ralf Glaser?
**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
â¢ Gegend um StraÃ oder Reith, Karwendel, Rofan, Alpbachtal und Zillertal: 
http://www.silberregion-karwendel.com/pdf-dateien/digitaler_mountainbikefuehrer.pdf
Was kÃ¶nnte man da empfehlen?
**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
â¢ Dolomiten: Bozen mit Kohlern Trails und WelschRunde
**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
â¢ Um die Tiroler Zugspitze:
http://www.trails.de/mountainbike-spots/lermoos/grubigstein_blindsee_AM.php
http://www.trails.de/mountainbike-spots/lermoos/grubigstein_blindsee_FR.php


Oder habt ihr sonst noch Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (20. Juli 2013)

ich werf mal Kärnten in den Raum
+ ( das Socatal gleich dazu )

In Österreich bekommt man gelegentlich von wütigen Jägern einen Querschläger verpasst? 

Zahlreiche Touren sind dort oft gesperrt, f. d. mtb-Betrieb. 
Ist leider so. Siehe auch Vorarlberger Regionen; da darf man auch nicht 
überall herum fahren. Wer schnell ist, dem ist es relative Wurschdd.


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Juli 2013)

Vinschgau ist aber nicht in Österreich


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. Juli 2013)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Vinschgau ist aber nicht in Österreich



emotional wohl schon oder mehr Deitsch?
Im Vinschgau hört man gelegentlich am Stammtisch Begrüssungen wie: " Heil Kräuter" und "Sieg eil"...(das ist einfach so - wie im ganzen Süd-Dirrohl )


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> emotional wohl schon oder mehr Deitsch?
> Im Vinschgau hört man gelegentlich am Stammtisch Begrüssungen wie: " Heil Kräuter" und "Sieg eil"...(das ist einfach so - wie im ganzen Süd-Dirrohl )


Diese Aussage würde ich als Schmarrn bezeichnen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2013)

Norts schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Trails/Touren, die ich unten gefunden habe? Was sind die grossen Highlights?
> 
> â¢ Gegend um StraÃ oder Reith, Karwendel, Rofan, Alpbachtal und Zillertal:
> http://www.silberregion-karwendel.com/pdf-dateien/digitaler_mountainbikefuehrer.pdf
> ...


Naja, die "offizielle" Seiten kannst gut zum Tourenfahren verwenden, aber vergessen, wennst einen Trail runter kurven willst. Das ist in Ãsterreich allgemein so, da man Trails zu 99% nicht fahren darf und somit vom Tourismus auch nicht beworben wird. Wo Trails in Ãsterreich beworben werden, ist's meist was "kÃ¼nstliches" von irgend einer Bergbahn.

Hier gibt's ein paar Trails:
http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/325/86/lang,germani/
http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/197/86/lang,germani/
http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/189/86/lang,germani/

In Mairhofen was kÃ¼nstliches aber offizielles: https://www.mayrhofen.at/de/101006/...rails.html?session=7cqtro20k4bjodgq6fj3nckk20


----------



## dede (22. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> emotional wohl schon oder mehr Deitsch?
> Im Vinschgau hört man gelegentlich am Stammtisch Begrüssungen wie: " Heil Kräuter" und "Sieg eil"...(das ist einfach so - wie im ganzen Süd-Dirrohl )



 Welcher Andreas Hofer-Gedächtnisrunde bist denn da aufgesessen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (22. Juli 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage würde ich als Schmarrn bezeichnen.



an der McDonald Bluna Theke ganz sicher nicht. Aber in den Hardcore-Stammtischwirtschaften schon. 

Kenne keinen Südtiroler, der die Berlusconis aus dem scheiss Süden mag.
Nicht mal der Lanz mag die.

Sogar im Pustertal, wenn ein Calabrese in den Laden kommt heisst es dann im Geschäft an der Kasse: " Nix verstehen, ... sprechen Sie deutsch " 
( kurz: man mag die "Ausländer" einfach dort nicht )


----------



## cliomare (23. Juli 2013)

Gute Seite für Touren in Tirol: bikerides.at

Dort dann die Trialtouren anschauen (http://www.bikerides.at/trial.html), da ist für jeden was dabei und eben reine Singltrailfahrten. 

Bleibt natürlich zu erwähnen, dass in Österreich das Befahren von Wanderwegen generell verboten ist, außer es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt (was aber fast nirgendwo der Fall ist). Also immer dran denken dass man nur geduldet ist und entsprechende Fahrweise an den Tag legen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Juli 2013)

irgendwie ist da wohl was dran im Vinschgau/Südtirol-sie fühlen sich eher den Deutschen verbunden. Vor einigen Jahren kamen wir über die Berge auf einsamen Pfaden und wussten nicht 100 % wo wir waren und trafen auf einen Bauern, welchen wir auf italiensich fragten, ob wir schon in Italien seien udn er antwortete mit Nachdruck "man spricht hier Deutsch".
Und als ich unseren Hotelchef letztes Jahr in Goldrain fragte, ob er auch italienisch spräche, antwortete er "schon auch-wenns sein muss"


----------



## Norts (24. Juli 2013)

Also, unsere Etappen stehen fest. 
3.-5. August: Lermoos
5.-10. August: Schlanders im Vinschgau
10.-14. August: Nauders
14.-18. August: Saalbach

Wenn Ihr noch Tipps für die Gegenden habt, immer her damit!

Ich habe sehr viele Touren gefunden. Ob sie was taugen weiss ich allerdings noch nicht. Aber die Österreicher und Italiener pflegen die Touren ganz anders im Netz ein, als ich das sonst so kenne. Teilweise wirklich tolle Seiten mit genausten Angaben über Wegbeschaffenheit etc. Echt, Hut ab!


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2013)

Natürlich fühlen sich die Südtiroler nicht als Italiener und sprechen Deutsch (oder Ladinisch in einigen Dolomitentälern), aber so krass, wie oben beschrieben sind sie beileibe nicht (mehr), einige wenige Ausnahmen vllt. ausgenommen. Übrigens ist das nicht nur in Südtirol so, sondern generell ist die Kluft Süd- vs Norditalien sehr groß....


----------



## Norts (29. Juli 2013)

Ich habe fast alle Touren zusammen. Leider fehlt mir noch eine Tour mit GPS-Daten um Nauders (dreiländereck) mit Lift. Da wir eine 3-Tages Liftkarte kaufen, will ich die auch bestmöglichst nutzen. Tour nicht mehr als 800 HM. Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Das sind die beiden anderen, die wir machen wollen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fuhcketvszvvbrku
http://www.upmove.eu/de/touren/tourensuche/nauders-trails-um-den-mutzenkogel/681a28790i1.html

Ansonsten sind wir uns noch uneinig, ob wir in den Dolomiten die "Unter den Geislern" oder die "Sellaronda" fahren wollen, oder beides. Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass die Unter den Geislern technisch anspruchsvoller sein soll. Sellaronda kann ich aber auch nicht wirklich loslassen, landschaftlich siehts ja umwerfend aus. Jemand Erfahrung? Empfehlungen?


----------



## cliomare (29. Juli 2013)

Geh einfach auf kompass.at und schau in der Online Karte ob es da rund um den Lift gestrichelte oder gepunktete Steige gibt. Gepunktelt kann halt schon mal anspruchsvoller sein.


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2013)

Norts schrieb:


> Ich habe fast alle Touren zusammen. Leider fehlt mir noch eine Tour mit GPS-Daten um Nauders (dreiländereck) mit Lift. Da wir eine 3-Tages Liftkarte kaufen, will ich die auch bestmöglichst nutzen. Tour nicht mehr als 800 HM. Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Das sind die beiden anderen, die wir machen wollen:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fuhcketvszvvbrku
> ...




Traumtour ab Nauders: Bergkastelbahn-Plamort-Haidersee-Plantapatschhütte-Sesvennahütte-Val d'Uina (schieben, nicht fahren!!!)-Sclamischot-Schwarzsee-Nauders

Sella Ronda kannst dir technisch von "touristisch simpel" bis "technisch sehr anspruchsvoll" völlig variabel zusammenbauen. Die Geislertrails (zumindest wenn man sie bis zum Ende hin, sprich über den Piera Longia Turm hinaus, fährt sind eher flowig und bis auf ein kurzes steileres Stück eher leicht. Schwieriger (teilw. S2) ist nur der 5er vom Broglessattel runter zur Seceda-Mittelstation, den man gerne an die Geislertour vorne dranhängt /aber auch dafür gibt es Alternativen entlang der ehemaligen Skipiste....


----------



## beetle (29. Juli 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Natürlich fühlen sich die Südtiroler nicht als Italiener und sprechen Deutsch (oder Ladinisch in einigen Dolomitentälern), aber so krass, wie oben beschrieben sind sie beileibe nicht (mehr), einige wenige Ausnahmen vllt. ausgenommen. Übrigens ist das nicht nur in Südtirol so, sondern generell ist die Kluft Süd- vs Norditalien sehr groß....



Ich erinner mich an eine Bestellung im Vinschgau. Ich bestellte "Pizza Primavera". Kellner nur "hä?". Danach versuchte ich es nochmal mit "Pizza Frühling". Kellner "Achso, ja. Pizza Frühling!".


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2013)

Ob er arabisches Fladenbrot nach Frühlingsart auch verstanden hätte???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norts (21. März 2014)

Ich bin grade dabei die ganze Tour auf meiner Website zusammenzutragen, falls es jemanden interessiert:
http://www.mtb-voyager.com/alpen/
Da habe ich alle meine Recherchen und Erfahrungen zusammengetragen. Ergänzungen, Tipps und weietere Erfahrungen erwünscht!


----------

